# overboards 1654 FB TRACKER GRIZZLEY project



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

here's some mods. I did to the boat. I'll start with a pic. of the mostly finished project, and how I got it there. the hull was scuffed, and painted with duralux marine coating (dead grass green), which is actually brown. the interior was scuffed, spot primed, and painted with Insl-x silathane. I used self etching primer on all the bare metal, and the floors have skid-tex added to the paint.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

heres the switch pannel I fabricated.with the base for the stern light.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

the rear seat mod.I used a base from a clamp on seat[attachment=0]003.JPG


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

heres how I made the "receiver" for the seat to attach, with multiple mounting positions.[attachment=0]004.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

styrafoam between rear ribs to act as stiffener for floor.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

the rear floor
and the floor in place.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

the light holders, and stuff mounted using the TRAC


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

the transducer mount. bet you never saw one like this. it works! used one like this on another boat.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

the fishfinder mount, and multiple use of the VERSA TRAC system.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

the deck extension. hope I braced it enough!


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

the deck extension in place.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

the front floor, between the deck extension, and middle seat.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

found some more pics.
the front floor before install.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

another of the front floor.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

the free standing deck.


got a few more things to post, that I'm working on. 
most of what I wanted to share is now here, thanks to a little help from parker dog, and RICHg99. 
also want to add: NOT A HOLE drilled in the boat to do any of this.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

must have done something wrong. the second post had a pic. of the motor. the boat was bare bones when I got it, boat and trailer only. found the motor on CL. so here's the 30 merc. that powers it.


----------



## overboard (Apr 10, 2012)

finished up this project with a small deck to mount a deckhand 40 anchor winch onto, and a bilge pump. put the VERSA TRAC to good use again for the deck, it's cut to fit in it.


----------



## overboard (Apr 10, 2012)

and the way the bilge pump was installed, using a bracket to hold it in place.

also added a piece, from a truck bed mat, for the battery box and gas tank to sit on.
AND, finally drilled 1 hole in the boat. a 1 1/16" hole in the hull for the bilge pump outlet.


----------



## vahunter (Apr 10, 2012)

Is that transducer mount a modified crutch? Great idea! That boat looks sweet! Great job on it!


----------



## 1munford (Apr 10, 2012)

nice boat, how stable is it? I've been looking at the grizzly's but have never been in one?


----------



## overboard (Apr 11, 2012)

vahunter said:


> Is that transducer mount a modified crutch? Great idea! That boat looks sweet! Great job on it!


you got it. it's the bottom of an aluminum crutch. like I stated in the earlier post, I also used this on another boat. seems to work very well.


----------



## overboard (Apr 11, 2012)

1munford said:


> nice boat, how stable is it? I've been looking at the grizzly's but have never been in one?


since it's 54" wide on the bottom, and a flat bottom, it's very stable. 
I didn't put higher decks on like most builds do. the boat is set up mainly for drifting, trolling, and casting. the addition of the deck extension is to add some enclosed storage, and provide a front casting seat if I want to fish for crappies, bass, etc.
the one thing I really like about this boat is the VERSA TRAC. as you can see I really made use of it.


----------



## djchris (Apr 13, 2012)

you made really good use of the versa trac.....i have a 1448 grizzly and was wondering how you mounted the pvc using the versa track? im assuming its for wiring?


----------



## overboard (Apr 14, 2012)

I ran some of the wiring through it, and some of it is zip tied along it. used industrial velcro to attach it to the hull, underneath the TRAC. when I put some of the brackets on, they actually helped hold it in place.
probablly could have used the TRAC to hold the PVC in place, by adding some L shaped supports, or straight pcs. with a PVC bracket attached(facing inward), like was used for the light holders.


----------



## marlattrr (Mar 8, 2014)

Did you make the decks yourself? Looks good. I'm from Slatington BTW.


----------



## BR1 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's an awesome job you've done! =D>


----------



## overboard (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, made the decks, with a little help from Vics time to bend the front deck extension. The small one the anchor mate sits on, is fitted into the 1/4" TRAC that the GRIZZLEYS have, and is braced to rest on the original deck. The two added decks didn't even need one hole drilled in the boat to install them. Here's a pic. of the front deck extension, before being installed. 
If you should need aluminum sheet> Morris B. Glick, in Fleetwood.

Thanks for the =D> BR1. Gained a lot of the knowledge from others on here. Their posts really contributed to the thought process on how to go about this.


----------



## marlattrr (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks. I want to extend my front deck for storage. I might copy your design.


----------



## overboard (Mar 9, 2014)

Go right ahead, if you can figure it out! Heck even I forgot how I put half of it together. :lol: I flew by the seat of my pants figuring out how to make it, make it strong, make it so it didn't rest on just the hull itself, and secure it without drilling into the boat. 
I tried to set it up more for the river, than for lake fishing.
What boat are you working on?


----------



## PaThwacker (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm from East Stroudsburg, married a girl from Palmerton, and currently getting divorced. Yeehaw more fishing time!


My Lowe 1448T is setup for lake fishing. i need to setup a basic wiring bus for Nav lights and bilge pump. I fish electric at Promised Land Lower Lake, and Hidden Lake in the DWGNRA. I venture up to Lake Wallenpaupack and occasionally the Delaware River.


----------



## overboard (Apr 28, 2015)

Because Beltzville is close I fish it, but the heyday of walleyes is in the past. I like the Delaware River from the gap North. 
The trailer I mentioned I'm working on is driving me nuts, but I'm getting there. Just ordered some 1/2x3x4 5/16" square u bolts off the internet, the local boat dealer didn't even have them listed in his catalogue. 
Trout open, shad in, turkeys on Sat., walleye, and then the other projects that must be done sort of keep me busy! #-o


----------

